# [EEEPC 1005HA-M] Gentoo or not gentoo ?

## 404_crazy

Salut,

je vient de m'acheté un eeepc 1005ha-m je me pose pas mal de questions, du genre quel linux mettre dessu, je pense evidement a gentoo mais jai peur que ce soit trop long dans les compilations quand on emerge ?

Je voulais aussi s'avoir si vous aviez testé eee-control (http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/) ?

et si vous aviez d'autre tips sur les eeepc ?

Merci d'avance  ; )

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'aui un Acer Aspire One A110, avec SSD.

Je compile en mettant /usr/portage, /var/tmp sur disque dur externe, et un emerge de tout mon système a pris 2-3 jours.

Une autre option est de créer des binpkgs dans un chroot, sur une machine plus puissante (un Core2Duo par exemple), et d'installer ces binpkg via un "emerge -K".

Je préfère l'option 1, les perfs me sont suffisantes (je compile avec un niceness élevé, et pendant la nuit).

----------

## tmasscool

bonjour.

Pour Eee-control : Personnellement je ne possède pas le 1005HA. Mais ma copine à un 1000H et mon frère un 901 et le logiciel Eee-control fonctionne très bien sur les deux.

Pour le reste tu peux toujours compiler gentoo à partir d'un autre pc. 

Mais je te conseillerais plutot une distribution conçue pour netbook plutôt que gentoo sur ce genre de machine : UNR.

----------

## 404_crazy

J'ai tester UNR mais bon c'est pas très optimisé et ca ram un peut -_- donc je vais tester la gentoo ce weekend au petite question, y a t'il un stage funtoo pour l'intel atom ?

----------

## nico_calais

Si le système doit s'installer sur une carte ssd, je te conseillerai de prendre une distrib comme debian. Leur wiki sur l'install des netbooks est vraiment bien foutu.

----------

## xaviermiller

De mon côté, j'ai installé Gentoo sur un Acer Aspire One A110.

Tout le "build system" (/usr/portage, /usr/src, /var/tmp) est sur un disque USB externe, le reste sur la SSD formatée en EXT2 pour éviter les écritures intempestives du journalling + tmpfs, ....

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, j'ai entendu dire que Gentoo était une tueuse de SSD, car on compile tellement que ça fait des IO sur le SSD et celui-ci a un nombre d'accès en écriture limité.

----------

## geekounet

Heu, c'est un peu une une fausse crainte les écritures sur la SSD... Un disque mécanique aura déjà cramé largement avant d'atteindre les 100000+ écritures qu'un disque SSD peut supporter. Ça fait peur à tout le monde parce que la limite est connue, alors qu'un disque mécanique dont la mort est plus rapide et moins prévisible on s'en inquiète moins, c'est n'imp.  :Razz:  Et faut être sacrément bourrin pour écrire 100000 fois sur chacun des centaines de milliard de bit d'un disque SSD, une Gentoo en utilisation normale est loin d'en faire autant.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

PS: j'ai mis le "build system" sur disque externe uniquement à cause des performances catastrophiques en écriture de la SSD bon marché.

----------

## 404_crazy

Oué alore désolé d'avoire oublié de le dire mais c'est un HDD mecanique dessu donc pas trop de souci la dessu par contre le proc est plutot light...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est un Celeron M 800, deux fois plus lent que les Atom...

----------

## 404_crazy

=> c'est un atom N280 / 1go ram / 120GO HDD

----------

